# 2005 2500HD EXT Cab Aux. Beacon Light Wire



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

heres how i found my wire. i know there is some confusion as to how to go about getting at the wire and the GM Upfitter site is written for a standard cab and if anyones like me your a little weary about ripping your headliner up trying to find a wire

- open up drivers side front and rear doors.

- use a small screw driver to pop open the covers on the rear handlebar. there are no screws under them u just need to pull them down and they will 'unlock' from the roof

- next use a small screwdrivers or other small tool to pray off the plastic covering on the door latch. the only thing that holds it on is the notch in the plastic over the metal so you dont need to worry about breaking anything

- for the front, (not all the way toward the A post, but just to the left of the driver)it is just held on by a magnet and a piece of velcrow, pull it down and you should have pretty good access. there is a couple wires up there if u have roof lamps so be careful on what you go tugging on when your fishing it out. the others are glued down though so they are obviously not them (the ones you need are brown and black but they are taped so you cant see color)

- they will be taped to the roof, mine used blue tape and was easy to spot. the wire seems to originare over toward the A post on the drivers side.

i got mine down and unwound it, tucked it back in and ran it behind all the clips and screws to my rear door and left about 2" of wire exposed. i'm going to put some quick connects onto it so i can take my light off easily when not in use.

when its not in use you even have enough room to tuck the whole wire back into the ceiling.

now all you need to do if get your light and cut the wire at the perfect length to make it barely into your rear door, put on some quick connects to that end and your good to go

if i can get a camera tonight i'll get some pics


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Why dont you do it out the third brake light? Thats what both my trucks have. My GMC has the plow prep on it and I fished them over with a coat hanger.
Thanks
James


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

i wanted to easily be able to take the light completely off and/or switch it out with a red light if needed. i didnt want the wire to be hanging out of my brake light all summer long and when i am not plowing


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

So, the wire will reach the 3rd brake light on an ext cab?
i like the idea of fishing it through there also, then out a GM weatherpac connector at the end of it to disconnect the light when not using it.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mdd said:


> i wanted to easily be able to take the light completely off and/or switch it out with a red light if needed. i didnt want the wire to be hanging out of my brake light all summer long and when i am not plowing


MDD I have mine running out the third brake light with a packard weather pack connector. In the summer I will take the third brake light off and tuck the wire back into the headliner, plenty of room.

Regards Mike


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

flykelley... whats the link to your isntall pics? i coudlnt findthem in a search


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mdd said:


> flykelley... whats the link to your isntall pics? i coudlnt findthem in a search


I will try to repost them, I can't find that thread.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

In the above above picture you can see that I notched the edge of the opening, then painted it. Below is finished with the wire not sealed yet.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

I used a 4-way trailers wire for mine, I have take down lights on my light bars also so I needed them. The rubber is nice in the winter for when I take the light bar off when Im on the highway (have had one fly off:angry: ). I tried a plastic one and when we had the blizzard it didnt last (temps at 10 degrees and heavy snow was crazy, so much froze ).
James


----------

